# Do you take a Multivitamin ?



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi

Just wondered if anyone takes them and if so which all in one pill.

I must be the only one in my workplace who doesn't !!!!

Well except for my heartburn tabs....lol

Cheers


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

NOPE, personally i think if you take a well balanced diet then you don't need one. I do heavy weightlifting and boxing, and used to take all supplements, till i realised they waste cash. Only things i take are Flax seed oil, Cod liver oil and Whey protein


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

yes i take one called Adam, twice per day, along with EFA (fatty acid) oils

also whey protein usually after training, and when time is tight/appetite is not good

http://www.supplementking.co.uk/now-foods-adam-superior-mens-multi-vitamin-90-caps.html

i used to take Animal Pak but it was expensive and upto 20+ tabs a day in 2 lots ..LOL

Even though my diet is good...it is good to supplement as you cannot get certain nutrients from food without eating huge amounts

when i am doing heavy stages of weight training which i am now 4-5 times per week. sometimes twice per day if i get the time/have the energy, you need supplements to provide you with everything you can get as hard physical effort its very depletive of your bodies resources, physically and mentally


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

Gotta Love the Anilma staks, I take animal Pak

along with a balanced diet, amino acids, whey protein and casien protein


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

yes necking the animal pak was a pain sometimes.. almost like a handful of pills at once!


----------



## ShineyHelmet (Jul 27, 2009)

As I weight train I like to keep my body topped up with a good multivitamin, theres lots with in the bodybuilding world which are very expensive and I think all hipe.. I think you cant go wrong with CENTRUM this seems a very good product indeed, has everything you would want from a multivit:thumb:
But as said NOTHING can supplement a good diet:thumb:


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

peaulocke said:


> yes necking the animal pak was a pain sometimes.. almost like a handful of pills at once!


2 pills per mouthful of water. The animal Cuts was Fun....7pills !!!:doublesho


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

Fin2982 said:


> 2 pills per mouthful of water. The animal Cuts was Fun....7pills !!!:doublesho


i used to do the whole lot..11 pills.. sometime a couple used to get lodged.. not good:lol::lol:


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

peaulocke said:


> i used to do the whole lot..11 pills.. sometime a couple used to get lodged.. not good:lol::lol:


Did that once when I tried Maximuscles Thermobol, 1 got stuck....I swear the thing burst 
Didnt taste all to good


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Due to the hours I work, I normally only eat twice a day/night. So I take a A-Z multivitamin to make sure I get enough of everything. I Just take a boots own brand one. 90 pills for about £5, so its alright.

(P.S. This is my 1,000th post :thumb


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

whey creatine multi vitamin omega3 a good diet oh and a milk thistle tablet to keep the liver in tip top condition:thumb:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

i have some with ginsing.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

whats the stuff called that up's your metabolism & aids fat burn, is it cretine ?


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Jace said:


> whats the stuff called that up's your metabolism & aids fat burn, is it cretine ?


no you might be thinking of green tea extract or a product like thermobol .all the fat burning products usually contain green tea.creatine can help you train longer and stores water in your muscles just don't take to much or you will end up with the ss and i know i can tell you:lol:


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

thermobol and creatine....are officially pants

much more effective supplements out there


----------



## ShineyHelmet (Jul 27, 2009)

peaulocke said:


> thermobol and creatine....are officially pants
> 
> much more effective supplements out there


creatine is brilliant, I have had excellent results with the stuff, recovery and strength wise. I certainly would not agree with you there


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

ShineyHelmet said:


> creatine is brilliant, I have had excellent results with the stuff, recovery and strength wise. I certainly would not agree with you there


:lol:..ok:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

you will find grapefruit aids certain stuff thermogenic compounds mostly


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

chrisc said:


> you will find grapefruit aids certain stuff thermogenic compounds mostly


thermogenic properties are better with the help of grapefruit juice/mixed with certain other pharma compounds.. but we are getting into a different level all together there


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

peaulocke said:


> thermogenic properties are better with the help of grapefruit juice/mixed with certain other pharma compounds.. but we are getting into a different level all together there


just in general it helps break down fats in food etc.and would imagine its full of vitamns as well


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Yes, one a day, I am nearly 50 so need to keep my strength up!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I do too, i have an illness and need to try keep my immune system in good order


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I use Reflex Nexgen Evo, probably the best one you can buy. Awesome selection of ingredients.


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

What do people suggest to take to help me loose weight and speed my matasalum up?

Apart from healthy diet and exercise (i'm already doing this) just need a quick fix for my holidays in 6 weeks


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

zetec_paul said:


> What do people suggest to take to help me loose weight and speed my matasalum up?


a dictionary


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

buckas said:


> a dictionary


heheheheh :thumb:

This stuff works well...apparently


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Luke667 said:


> heheheheh :thumb:
> 
> This stuff works well...apparently


That will add mass in the form of water retention and muscle, so no! lol.


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

Luke667 said:


> heheheheh :thumb:
> 
> This stuff works well...apparently


i have reported this post as this is all getting to far out of hand regarding content

it was originally about multi vits... not anabolic steroids

most people dont even know what they are let alone how to use them


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Have more sex. i read ( dont ask) each orgasm burms 360 calories and increases the calories burning effect for 30 mins lol


----------



## peekaboo (May 18, 2007)

I take:
B Comlpex
B6
B12
Folic Acid
Vitamin C
Enzymes
Vitamin D3
Magnesium Citrate
Omega 3
Cromium
Vitamin E
Selenium
Zinc
Probiotics


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> I use Reflex Nexgen Evo, probably the best one you can buy. Awesome selection of ingredients.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

no need for a multivit if you eat a balanced diet, with decent amounts of fruit and veg daily. There is ZERO scientific evidence to prove any benefits...

I do like my cod liver oil daily for some additional Omega 3's daily though


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Sometimes I take Sanatogen A to Z gold when the wife bugs me.

Normally I do not take anything and never real feel the benefit from them.

My wife, on the other hand, is a real pill head, lol! She's got loads of different pills in her cupboard.


----------



## hakanerdogan (Sep 19, 2009)

I take Multi-Vitamin, Korean Ginseng, Echinoa Root and Bee Propolis in a day.


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

One product I reccomend is Barleans Omega Swirl, it contains refined omega 3's and basically tastes like a desert topping sauce, stick on the cereal in the morning yum yum and it contains fish based omega 3's which is the only effective type!


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a balanced diet
breakfast 
2 cups of tea and 2 ciggies
dinner 
2 sarnies and 2 ciggies
tea 
2 sausage 2 eggs 2 bread and you guessed it 2 ciggies
take multi vitamin.garlic,omega 3 and beroca daily


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

MarkH said:


> One product I reccomend is Barleans Omega Swirl, it contains refined omega 3's and basically tastes like a desert topping sauce, stick on the cereal in the morning yum yum and it contains* fish based omega 3's which is the only effective type*!


not quite true my friend....

Fish based Omega 3's are the ones most commonly used in tests and studies, and certainly one of the best sources, but grass fed red meat and natural eggs are also good sources. Plant based Omega 3's are also OK BUT need to be processed by the body before they can be converted into the key beneficial ingredients. Thats not a problem for MOST people but the elderly and some unhealthy people can have problems doing that....


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

All the scientific studies point towards Marine Fish omega 3s to be the only viable source, give me some links and will have a look?


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> no need for a multivit if you eat a balanced diet, with decent amounts of fruit and veg daily. There is ZERO scientific evidence to prove any benefits...
> 
> I do like my cod liver oil daily for some additional Omega 3's daily though


I agree completely - this is a very fair point. However, not that many people truly eat as healthily as they should so these products can play a part.

In my case I use them as I train so hard for racing. This means a lot of punishment to my immune system etc...I just top up with the Reflex product. Not always at full recommended dosage...just a top up.


----------

